# LEGO: Do you like it?



## Lewi (Jul 12, 2009)

Title says it all really -.- but anyway, do you like LEGO, and why?


----------



## Adelio Altomar (Jul 12, 2009)

OH HELL YEAH!!

Man, that was my *only* form of entertainment as a child! Kept me out of trouble and I got to explore various parts of myself I never knew existed. It's sort of how I kept my sanity too.

Plus they're fun! What kid _wouldn't_ want LEGOs!


----------



## ToeClaws (Jul 12, 2009)

YES!  Spent so many hundreds of hours with it as a kid.  Though it was just lego then - no fancy sets or anything.


----------



## Thatch (Jul 12, 2009)

_HELL YEAH!_


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Jul 12, 2009)

Lewi said:


> Title says it all really -.- but anyway, do you like LEGO, and why?



I love LEGO's.  It's fun to build stuff with them.  And crash them.  >.-.>  I have a LEGO space shuttle I custom built from a photo.  <.-.<


----------



## Roose Hurro (Jul 12, 2009)

Played with the stuff near my entire childhood, and I still have it.  I think I was three when I first started building with Lego... even made my own version of the Millenium Falcon, way, way back, well before Lego made it, themselves.  Somewhere in the late seventies, probably around 1978, not that long after Star Wars arrived (it was still playing in theaters, over a year later, as I recall).


----------



## Takun (Jul 12, 2009)

Legos~


----------



## CaptainCool (Jul 12, 2009)

heck yeah!
i loved legos as a kid and i still do now^^
it was my only entertainment before PCs and videogames X3


----------



## Dyluck (Jul 12, 2009)

I love LEGOs.

I do not love their prices.


----------



## makmakmob (Jul 12, 2009)

David M. Awesome said:


> I love LEGOs.
> 
> I do not love their prices.



THIS


----------



## Digitalpotato (Jul 12, 2009)

Yes. Never got to own any...dad would have thrown them all out. He just does not understand that people can actually *like* having worldly possessions around and would throw out a toy set with milions of dollars if he thought we wouldn't use it anymore. (I can't tell you how many of my things I've saved from the trash...)


----------



## LizardKing (Jul 12, 2009)

Anyone who doesn't like LEGO needs to be thrown in a pit of acid >:[


----------



## the grey fox (Jul 12, 2009)

lego is mankind's single greatest acheivment. yes, better than the moon landing.


----------



## Snoblind (Jul 12, 2009)

i think LEGO is a pretty cool guy. eh fights crabs and doesn't afraid of anything.


----------



## â„¢-Daley Leungsangnam475-â„¢ (Jul 12, 2009)

You fiend, you've brought back ANOTHER one of my childhood memories that I didn't want >.<

But while I'm here...

I used to play "house" with my Lego, I had 2 lego people... it was kinda a skit from PeeWee Hermans Playhouse... >.<


----------



## Russ (Jul 12, 2009)

Lego is awesome!

I used to have an entire city plus space bases and underwater settings in my room when I was younger. Could barely walk but it was so beautiful.


----------



## Shino (Jul 12, 2009)

You know, I think there's a 5-gal bucket of legos around here somewhere...

I used to love legos, but after a while they got packed up and shoved in the attic.
Damnit, now I want to find them and start using them again. Thanks a lot, OP. </sarcasm>


----------



## Thatch (Jul 12, 2009)

the grey fox said:


> lego is mankind's single greatest acheivment. yes, better than the moon landing.



I agree with thiss completely. Landing on the moon does not entertain kids worldwide for a couple decades now.


----------



## Shino (Jul 12, 2009)

szopaw said:


> Landing on the moon does not entertain kids worldwide _*for a couple decades*_ now.


 Nope, not these days. Kids are too busy txting and cheating on their BF/GF these days to appreciate Legos.

(Yeah, can you tell that me and my bro don't get along?)


----------



## Thatch (Jul 12, 2009)

Shino said:


> (Yeah, can you tell that me and my bro don't get along?)



No, that's pretty much universally annoying. My condolences, dude.

But yeah true, LEGO's aren't as appreciated now. Though they've gone downhill, so I'm not really suprised. What happened to all the little pieces!? Tthey raplaced them with huge segments.


----------



## Neek0 (Jul 12, 2009)

I still have my legos! and play with them now and then. Sadly Lego went down hill, everything is sets now, what happend to 'build the highest tower you can then stomp on it'? where I live you cant even find the buckets of legos in stores, they have to be ordered online ><


----------



## Shino (Jul 12, 2009)

szopaw said:


> ...they raplaced them with huge segments.


 "Damnit, I want LEGOs, not cinder blocks!"

Yeah, I'm getting a little sick of it too. I miss the oldschool kits where you got more than 3 standard bricks and 5 specialized pieces...
That, and where the hell is my motor?


----------



## ramsay_baggins (Jul 12, 2009)

I LOVE lego XD
Have boxes and boxes of the stuff, myself and my brothers used to make big cities out of it, it was epic =]


----------



## Kangamutt (Jul 12, 2009)

Yeah Lego is probably THE best thing ever made.

Though I loathe all the Star Wars/Harry Potter, etc themes.

Star Wars pretty much killed off the space series of models.


----------



## Hir (Jul 12, 2009)

When I sit there wondering how much time I spent playing LEGO, I have to say yes.


----------



## Thatch (Jul 12, 2009)

Kangaroo_Boy said:


> Yeah Lego is probably THE best thing ever made.
> 
> Though I loathe all the Star Wars/Harry Potter, etc themes.
> 
> Star Wars pretty much killed off the space series of models.



I disagree only on the base of being a SW fan. But I'd give much to have the Ice Planet, Space Police or Spyrious sets back.

And this thread made me undig some of my old stuff. Like the the first LEGO cathalog I ever had.
Fucking hell, that's 15 years.

EDIT: LOL, I've found a page from an even older one. 1986... It's older than me.


----------



## Jack (Jul 12, 2009)

lego rocks!
I had so many good times with those things!


----------



## Lewi (Jul 12, 2009)

How about...BIONICLE? Anywone like that?


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Jul 12, 2009)

David M. Awesome said:


> I love LEGOs.
> 
> I do not love their prices.



This is true.  I would have way more if they were cheaper.  But seeing as how LEGOs are like super plastic pieces, I guess the price is worth it.



LizardKing said:


> Anyone who doesn't like LEGO needs to be thrown in a pit of acid >:[



Or flattened with a steam roller made entirely of LEGOs.


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Jul 12, 2009)

Lewi said:


> How about...BIONICLE? Anywone like that?



Those were pretty neat.  My favorites were the ones with the striking head and that folded into a ball.  I had the red one.  ^.-.^


----------



## Thatch (Jul 12, 2009)

Shark_the_raptor said:


> Or flattened with a steam roller made entirely of LEGOs.



Or the giant lego ball.


----------



## Murphy Z (Jul 12, 2009)

If they weren't so expensive, I'd have a household full of them (they're just plastic).

Anyways, Legos are Denmark's greatest contribution to the world ...


----------



## Wreth (Jul 12, 2009)

Am I the only one who never says ''Legos'' for plural. I just say ''Lego'' Kinda like the plural for sheep is just sheep.


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Jul 12, 2009)

Lego Star Destroyer-
Star Destroyer Frontview
Star Destroyer Backview
Two Star Destroyers

Lego Space Shuttle (custom-built)-
Lego Space Shuttle Frontview
Lego Space Shuttle Launch Position
Lego Space Shuttle Backview

Some of my Lego stuff.  I'll post more later.


----------



## Hir (Jul 12, 2009)

Zoopedia said:


> Am I the only one who never says ''Legos'' for plural. I just say ''Lego'' Kinda like the plural for sheep is just sheep.


You aren't the only one. Don't worry.


----------



## Thatch (Jul 12, 2009)

Shark_the_raptor said:


> Lego Star Destroyer-
> Star Destroyer Frontview
> Star Destroyer Backview
> Two Star Destroyers
> ...



lol, I have an actual space shuttle and cosmodrom set.

And TWO star destroyers? Shark I'll put out to you for one for them :V


----------



## moonchylde (Jul 12, 2009)

I miss my legos. I need to get some more, I promised a friend of mine I'd build several lego churches in her honor in exchange for letting me bum her clove cigarettes. XD


----------



## Nightingalle (Jul 12, 2009)

I love legos, I wish I had some right now :|  I should go back home and take all the ones my family has in that big ol box D<


----------



## pheonix (Jul 12, 2009)

LEGO's cool but Zaks are better.


----------



## Shino (Jul 12, 2009)

pheonix said:


> LEGO's cool but Zaks are better.


 *shoots you with a LEGO rubber band gun*


----------



## pheonix (Jul 12, 2009)

Shino said:


> *shoots you with a LEGO rubber band gun*



*throws a zak ball at you* Mine hurts way worse especially with the pointyish edges.


----------



## Lukar (Jul 12, 2009)

I love Legos, but I have no clue where all of mine are. :c


----------



## FelldohTheSquirrel (Jul 12, 2009)

KNEX is better than LEGO. Definitely.


----------



## Kivaari (Jul 12, 2009)

I love Legos, although I gave mine away to a friend that has little kids. I mostly made houses and cars with them, I even remember ordering some legos off a website to make a car factory once.

I kind of want to get some again... Maybe if I find a bunch for cheap at a thrift store.


----------



## pheonix (Jul 12, 2009)

FelldohTheSquirrel said:


> KNEX is better than LEGO. Definitely.



I lol'd


----------



## moonchylde (Jul 12, 2009)

http://www.geekzone.co.nz/images/news/2lego1.jpg

Not just for kids anymore...


----------



## gigglingHyena (Jul 12, 2009)

Lego is made out of epic win, and generic plastic materials and colours.

Lost interest in it when I learned to walk via the WASD-keys on mah 'board. <3


----------



## Kangamutt (Jul 12, 2009)

moonchylde said:


> http://www.geekzone.co.nz/images/news/2lego1.jpg
> 
> Not just for kids anymore...



That is one technologically advanced house!


And with air conditioning!


----------



## Kivaari (Jul 12, 2009)

Wow, this one is amazing...

http://legocomputer.com/

Now I really want some legos...


----------



## Shino (Jul 12, 2009)

I'm suprised nobody's mentioned the original Google server yet...

*shuffles through web pages*

Ahh, here we are: http://i.zdnet.com/blogs/legoserver.png


----------



## bleak wolf (Jul 12, 2009)

Legos... so many memories of taking hours to make elaborate structures, only to have my brother go all Godzilla on 'em.  Good times.


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Jul 12, 2009)

szopaw said:


> lol, I have an actual space shuttle and cosmodrom set.
> 
> And TWO star destroyers? Shark I'll put out to you for one for them :V



Oh?  I also have two Imperial Shuttles.


----------



## Ikrit (Jul 12, 2009)

szopaw said:


> Or the giant lego ball.


 http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VFGVzt7c5bY

been done

legos are awsome along with any other brands from lego


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Jul 12, 2009)

Lego Imperial Shuttles-
Lego Imperial Shuttles Topview
Lego Imperial Shuttles Frontview
Lego Imperial Shuttles Backview Closeup

That's it for a while.


----------



## PriestRevan (Jul 12, 2009)

I did and still do. I lived off of LEGO.


----------



## Lewi (Jul 13, 2009)

I never say LEGOs, because there is only one LEGO group. LEGO is the name of the company, but if you are'nt saying about the company, LEGO is an adjective i.e LEGO bricks, LEGO sets, LEGO people etc.


----------



## Lewi (Jul 13, 2009)

PriestRevan said:


> I did and still do. I lived off of LEGO.


 
You eat LEGO?


----------



## Wulf (Jul 13, 2009)

Lego. Ah. The very word brings back some happy memories. Considering that most of my seminal memories border on the inconsequential, those coloured bricks mean a lot to me.


----------



## Leostale (Jul 13, 2009)

OH.. yes the mighty lego....
I remeber when i was young i used to make a fortress built from lego...then... comes DOG
dog got scared


----------



## KrystalsLover (Jul 13, 2009)

man they need to make Massive lego bricks.
Like a 1 foot wide stud.
Based on scale
It would be 1 foot wide X 1 foot long for a one stud


----------



## Thatch (Jul 13, 2009)

lazyredhead said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VFGVzt7c5bY
> 
> been done



I know. Hence THE giant lego ball, not A giant lego ball.


----------



## Fenra (Jul 13, 2009)

Love it, was the only stuff I would play with as a kid and I still take a wander around the Lego Store these days for funsies, don't buy anything mind but still fun to look around and go "oooh look a new range of pirate stuff" or "ah how the trains have changed since my old one"... still have most of my sets boxed up in the house somewhere... darn it now I wanna get 'em out and play with them like im 10 again ^^


----------



## Seprakarius (Jul 13, 2009)

<3 LEGOs.

I used to have massive amounts of the things. I remember building them up minus the instructions, setting up all sorts of adventures and whatnot... good times.

Funny thing too is I'll be getting to sort through the boxes of LEGOs in the attic soon enough. Happy nostalgia time, here I come. :3


----------



## Lewi (Aug 21, 2009)

DarkNoctus said:


> You aren't the only one. Don't worry.


  Agreed =)


----------



## Benn (Aug 21, 2009)

Abso-brickin'-lutely!
Lego is the ultimate toy of my childhood!
I still play with them sometimes, before I made houses and cars, now I make Theo Jansen Mechanisms! Wooh!

Yes! Brick-it to the man!


----------



## foxmusk (Aug 21, 2009)

i liked legos until they would piss me off.


----------



## Liam (Aug 21, 2009)

lazyredhead said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VFGVzt7c5bY
> 
> /QUOTE]
> Imagine driving along and coming across that scene of a kid being chased by a 5 foot tall lego ball?  That just made my day.
> ...


----------



## RoqsWolf (Aug 21, 2009)

I love them abunch. They'll always be an important part of my childhood. I've probably spent hundreds of hours making elaborate structures. I remember the 3 story house i made when i was small. Brings back awesome memories


----------



## Sparticle (Aug 21, 2009)

Lego aircraft carrier and destroyer  FTW

Lego->Knex->40k


----------



## VengeanceZ (Aug 21, 2009)

So I was playing LEGO when I was 7 with my friend, and my brother was on the couch. My brother decided to eat strawberry jam and then out of nowhere put some jam on his spoon and threw it at my friend, and shouted "strawberry"  The jam hit him right in the eye and he destroyed our castle completely while falling, lol.


----------



## Nargle (Aug 21, 2009)

I used to play with Legos when I was a kid! Haven't played with them in years, though. I used to have TUBS full of assorted Lego pieces!! 

There's actually a Lego Store in our nearby mall. My boyfriend SOOO wants to get a Star Wars Lego set. I want a Pirate Ship >=3


----------



## The Grey One (Aug 21, 2009)

I LOVE LEGO!!! ^_^

I've got two big boxes full of them and I've got several Lego kits; a Marsk container truck (my favourite) and the fire station.


----------



## Sassy (Aug 21, 2009)

The plural for "Lego" is "Lego". "Legos" is about as valid "Sheeps". Stop saying it, you sound like a fucking deficient retard when you do.


----------



## Nargle (Aug 21, 2009)

Sassy said:


> The plural for "Lego" is "Lego". "Legos" is about as valid "Sheeps". Stop saying it, you sound like a fucking deficient retard when you do.



Legos =3

Legoslegoslegoslegoslegoslegoslegoslegoslegoslegos


----------



## Wreth (Aug 21, 2009)

I liked Rock raiders. :3


----------



## Thatch (Aug 21, 2009)

Sassy said:


> The plural for "Lego" is "Lego". "Legos" is about as valid "Sheeps". Stop saying it, you sound like a fucking deficient retard when you do.



No, the correct form is LEGO (with all caps) blocks, because LEGO alone is a brand name, it's neither singular nor plural, moron.

The same way anyone who says "All my shoes are Nikes" or "I bought two pepsis" is a retard. Yet no one points that out.


----------



## Nargle (Aug 21, 2009)

I think whoever gets upset when people "mispronounce" the plural form of the word enough to start insulting people looks pretty damn retarded =3


----------



## NJ_Coyote (Aug 21, 2009)

Nargle said:


> I think whoever gets upset when people "mispronounce" the plural form of the word enough to start insulting people looks pretty damn retarded =3



Exactly. Damn grammar nazis. Anyway, LEGO is amazing. I once built a tower 5'7" when I was 8. Than I threw boxes I made out of smaller _*LEGO's*_ at it until it fell down. Good times. Gooooooood times.

EDIT: Awesome Papillon you have there Nargle. =3


----------



## Lukar (Aug 21, 2009)

Asking me if I like Legos is like asking me if I'm a teenager with raging hormones that wants to fuck everything in sight.

... Yes.


----------



## Ziff (Aug 21, 2009)

eeh they're okay cept i drifted away once I found out that the computer could play games


----------



## Shino (Aug 21, 2009)

Did somebody necro a thread again?

Bah. It's LEGOs. S'all ok.

*goes off and builds a lego version of _Voyager_*


----------



## Shukit (Aug 21, 2009)

Yea ^^ My dad was obsessed and had a large collection and built amazing things like ship models (not from a set or anything) with them. So naturally I wanted to make cool things too. I eventually got some girly set from my grandparents and built a house and made little love scenes and such in my head with them... I was a messed up child.


----------



## Nargle (Aug 21, 2009)

NJ_Coyote said:


> EDIT: Awesome Papillon you have there Nargle. =3



Thank you =3


----------



## BlackCatOrian (Aug 21, 2009)

LEGO blocks where the bees knees.
I made the  voltron robot out of them once


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Aug 21, 2009)

Yes I like LEGO. Despite my age (25) I have a rather large, and continuously growing collection of it. Mainly from the lego city range, Both old and a new. I have sets that date back as far as 1983, I mainly have vehicles in my collection, although i have several large buckets and boxes full of assorted loose lego.

I display all models I buy and those I buuild from my own mind. There is more than one reason i still sit and "play" with the stuff. Firstly, I never allowed that part of my childhood to die......Well i did for my teenage years, but once I moved out from living with my parents i started it as a hobbie. My collections value is now reaching four figures. I do not want to know how much money i have spent on lego since christmas.

When I am building with the stuff I am dead quiet, I zone out from my surroundings alot of teh time, a friend of mine who is staying with me (also a furrie) tried proding my sides to get my attention....it didn't work. When I am creating with LEGO my mind is thinking of nothing but the project build, so i forget about any financial strains, and any other shite thats going on at the moment in my life. 

LEGO was and always will be the best toy. 

In the last month alone I have spent over 200 dollars on the new lego city range, I actually have ALL the new models in the latest city range. I even have a bunch of LEGO anthro characters. o.o

EDIT: I seem to be pretty damn good at making lego trucks, I have a flatbed transporter truck I built from scratch, A big red truck with a crane arm on, to carry containers and things, again built from scratch, a huge black and white delivery truck, and i used to have a big rig, all i have is the tractor unit, the trailer got badly damaged dureing my recent move so i need to sit and rebuild the trailer. I guess i am good at it, alot of my freinds and family seem impressed by them when they see them. I recently built a hospital from scratch (not from a set) and mom thought it was an actuall set. (I should take some photo's and load them to FA)


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Aug 22, 2009)

Heheh.  Good to see this thread again.  Yes, still love 'em.  Just recently built an approximate 1:1 scale Desert Eagle handgun.


----------



## Bacu (Aug 22, 2009)

I am reminded of my unfortunate lack of LEGO stuffs. Once I become rich and famous, I'm buying in bulk.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Aug 22, 2009)

Bacu said:


> I am reminded of my unfortunate lack of LEGO stuffs. Once I become rich and famous, I'm buying in bulk.



LEGO might be a great toy, but it is also an expensive toy.


----------



## Liam (Aug 22, 2009)

RandyDarkshade said:


> LEGO might be a great toy, but it is also an expensive toy.


It's a price to  pay for exquisite Danish toys.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Aug 22, 2009)

gulielmus said:


> It's a price to  pay for exquisite Danish toys.



A price, as a collector, I am willing to pay.


----------



## Liam (Aug 22, 2009)

RandyDarkshade said:


> A price, as a collector, I am willing to pay.


Being thousands of dollars in debt, that is a price, I cannot afford right now, to my great dismay.


----------



## Azerane (Aug 22, 2009)

People who don't like lego.... well, there's something wrong with them


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Aug 22, 2009)

Azerane said:


> People who don't like lego.... well, there's something wrong with them



How can anyone NOT like lego?






Oh yeah, love the avatar! lol


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Aug 22, 2009)

szopaw said:


> No, the correct form is LEGO (with all caps) blocks, because LEGO alone is a brand name, it's neither singular nor plural, moron.
> 
> The same way anyone who says "All my shoes are Nikes" or "I bought two pepsis" is a retard. Yet no one points that out.



Does it really matter as long as we know what people are talking about?

I mean take these two examples:  "I have a pair of nike" or "I have a pair of nikes" which sounds better?

EDIT: Although i do wonder why i hear so many say "legos" I always say LEGO.


----------



## Thatch (Aug 23, 2009)

RandyDarkshade said:


> Does it really matter as long as we know what people are talking about?



Once would think that, but people who got something to prove can't have that.
It's only funnier when they're wrong XD



RandyDarkshade said:


> EDIT: Although i do wonder why i hear so many say "legos" I always say LEGO.



Because the lot of english speakers have a tendency to put an "s" on to form a plural version of a word when incorporating it into the english language, brand names included. :V

And it's easier than saying "LEGO blocks" all the time, as that's what it's reffering to, the items contained in the boxes, not the company/brand.


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Aug 23, 2009)

I'm still wondering why we're stuck on the proper usage of "LEGO".  I'm sure the LEGO company doesn't care as long as you buy their stuff.

Also I just found my Republic Transport ship I built a few years ago.


----------



## Thatch (Aug 23, 2009)

Shark_the_raptor said:


> I'm still wondering why we're stuck on the proper usage of "LEGO".  I'm sure the LEGO company doesn't care as long as you buy their stuff.



But Shark, you're a Grammar Nazi D:


----------



## Balthamos (Aug 23, 2009)

Lego is differant, creative, and so much fun. I don't play with it now but my child will ( And i know I will join in! )


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Aug 23, 2009)

szopaw said:


> But Shark, you're a Grammar Nazi D:



Yeah.  It's just that proper grammatical usage of brands is a failing of mine.  >_>


----------



## Thatch (Aug 23, 2009)

Shark_the_raptor said:


> Yeah.  It's just that proper grammatical usage of brands is a failing of mine.  >_>



But Shark, that's awful D:
There must be some kind of surgery for it :V


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Aug 23, 2009)

Woot.  Got pictures of that Transport I found earlier.

Lego LAAT (Back)
Lego LAAT (Front)
Lego LAAT (Front, turned)



szopaw said:


> But Shark, that's awful D:
> There must be some kind of surgery for it :V



Nope.  Doctor said it's permanent.


----------



## Thatch (Aug 23, 2009)

Shark_the_raptor said:


> Woot.  Got pictures of that Transport I found earlier.
> 
> Lego LAAT (Back)
> Lego LAAT (Front)
> ...



Whoa, that's cool. 

And damn... But it's possible to overcome disabilities, Shark, stay strong D:


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Aug 24, 2009)

szopaw said:


> Whoa, that's cool.
> 
> And damn... But it's possible to overcome disabilities, Shark, stay strong D:



I'll try.

Also the hardest part of that thing was the back where it angles up.  Absolutely no support for it structurally so the angled floor is part of the structure.  A pain to figure out.  X3


----------



## scarei_crow (Aug 24, 2009)

Thats a pretty cool ship, I had boxes full of random bits and pieces, of which i spent hours building whatever came into my imagination~
Oh how i miss those days...


----------



## Matt (Aug 24, 2009)

my mom only bought me megablox>X(


----------



## Thatch (Aug 24, 2009)

Matt said:


> my mom only bought me megablox>X(



wow, that's pretty harsh.


----------



## Lewi (Nov 10, 2009)

Matt said:


> my mom only bought me megablox>X(


 Very, harsh.


----------



## pheonix (Nov 10, 2009)

Lewi said:


> Very, harsh.



Not worth an almost 3 month necro.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Nov 10, 2009)

pheonix said:


> Not worth an almost 3 month necro.



Yet you posted in here too....Oh crap, so did I.


----------



## pheonix (Nov 10, 2009)

RandyDarkshade said:


> Yet you posted in here too....Oh crap, so did I.



We need Corto for a c-c-c-combo breaker!!!


----------



## Raslan (Nov 10, 2009)

David M. Awesome said:


> I love LEGOs.
> 
> I do not love their prices.


As stated before, this 

However, I still do have most of my LEGO: Star Wars sets in good shape... I just can't let them go

EDIT: Crap, didn't notice the necro, my apologies >.<


----------



## Tewin Follow (Nov 10, 2009)

LEGO.

My childhood! It's a forgotten chapter! I had a big blue box with green sheets of flat LEGO as the lids for each section.


----------



## CannonFodder (Nov 10, 2009)

I LOVE LEGOS!!!!!!


----------



## xcliber (Nov 10, 2009)

OMG LEGOS! This single greatest toy I've ever had.
Hours and hours of entertainment.

I still have a 10 gallon tub around here somewhere. Oh shit, that's right, I sent them to my older brother's house. X.x


----------



## Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs (Nov 11, 2009)

When I was young, I attempted to recreate the Tower of Babel in an effort pay homage to Man's ambition.


----------



## Kommodore (Nov 11, 2009)

How did that work out for you?


----------



## Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs (Nov 11, 2009)

It collapsed under its weight and I gained the name Nimrod.


----------



## Kommodore (Nov 11, 2009)

That's too bad.


----------



## foxmusk (Nov 11, 2009)

sure is necro in here.


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Nov 11, 2009)

Built a working LEGO gun that shoots LEGO "bullets".

Pic 1
Pic 2
Pic 3


----------



## Wreth (Nov 11, 2009)

Shark_the_raptor said:


> Built a working LEGO gun that shoots LEGO "bullets".
> 
> Pic 1
> Pic 2
> Pic 3




Epic


----------



## krimv (Nov 11, 2009)

I used to like Legos a lot as a kid, but not so much as an adult.  They've gotten so expensive (as all toys have).


----------



## Dyluck (Nov 11, 2009)

Shark_the_raptor said:


> Built a working LEGO gun that shoots LEGO "bullets".
> 
> Pic 1
> Pic 2
> Pic 3



That's LEGO technics, they don't count.  You may as well be using K'NEX.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Nov 11, 2009)

David M. Awesome said:


> That's LEGO technics, they don't count.  You may as well be using K'NEX.



And why does it not count? Lego technic is MADE by lego.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Nov 11, 2009)

krimv said:


> I used to like Legos a lot as a kid, but not so much as an adult.  They've gotten so expensive (as all toys have).



Everything is expensive these days. cheap doesn't exist anymore.


----------



## Telnac (Nov 12, 2009)

Lewi said:


> Title says it all really -.- but anyway, do you like LEGO, and why?


How can you NOT like LEGO?  Hell, I'm 36 and I enjoy having a kid b/c it gives me an excuse to play with LEGOs again.


----------



## krimv (Nov 12, 2009)

RandyDarkshade said:


> Everything is expensive these days. cheap doesn't exist anymore.



I know!  It's ridiculous!  I remember when basic action figures cost between $5-$6.  Now they're anywhere from $8 to $12!  Granted, they're far more advanced than when I was little, but they're expensive all the same.


----------



## xcliber (Nov 12, 2009)

Lego Technic rocks. I couldn't have made half the things I did without it.

K'nex is nothing compared to Technic.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Nov 12, 2009)

xcliber said:


> Lego Technic rocks. I couldn't have made half the things I did without it.
> 
> K'nex is nothing compared to Technic.



K'nex is crap compared to technic, but lego technic is soooooooo fucking expensive!


----------



## xcliber (Nov 12, 2009)

I would never have made my motorized, 4-wheel drive, Lego Porche without it though.

Put it this way, "You can't put a price on fun." For what they physically are, little pieces of plastic, they are way over priced, but for the hours and hours of entertainment they bring, the price is well justified.


----------

